# LA Ca URGENT-THIS MAMA AND HER PUPS ARE NOT SAFE!



## goldie544 (Aug 4, 2009)

This plea was sent to me.I just called the shelter and was told a different story than wut this plea says as far as time left and I don't know this shelter to know if that info is correct...I was told that the mom and pups are there and can be released when they pups are weaned which is still a wk or two left she said.Plea says they are in danger now.Either way I am worried about them all and the fact the pups could get sick!!
Cathy

XX URGENT-THIS MAMA AND HER PUPS ARE NOT SAFE! EXTREMELY URGENT!! LA CA 


--- On Sat, 11/14/09, [email protected] <[email protected]> wrote:


From: [email protected] <[email protected]>
Subject: XX URGENT-THIS MAMA AND HER PUPS ARE NOT SAFE! EXTREMELY URGENT!! LA CA HORRIBLE
To:
Date: Saturday, November 14, 2009, 2:44 PM



UPDATED CROSSPOST: THIS MAMA AND HER PUPS ARE NOT SAFE YET. PLEASE NETWORK FAR AND WIDE. WE HAVE DONATIONS AMOUNTING TO $125 SO FAR, BUT NO RESPONSE TO RESCUE OF THESE SWEETIES! PLEASE HELP GET THEM OUT NOW. THEY ARE RUNNING OUT OF TIME! PLEASE AT LEAST PUT AN "IP" ON THEM TO BUY THEM SOME TIME. THANKS!


THIS IS HORRIBLE!!, GUYS WE CAN'T LET THIS FAMILY BE KILLED~!! PLS, SOMEONE.....



PLEASE PLEASE WE CANNOT LET THIS MOM AND HER BABIES DIE THIS IS HORRIBLE. 

San Bernardino County - Devore Shelter at (909) 887-8055
Ask for information about animal ID number A439994
From: Anita Kuhn [[email protected]]
Sent: Friday, November 13, 2009 8:19 PM
To: Anita Kuhn Shecter
 Subject: UPDATE: URGENT!!!LAST CALL- DEVORE CA-MOMMA SHEP WITH 7 PUP AT DEATH'S DOOR

UPDATE: WE HAVE $125 IN DONATIONS THAT HAVE BEEN GENEROUSLY PLEDGED TO SAVE THIS MOMMA AND HER PUPS. CAN ANYONE ELSE HELP? REMEMBER, WE ARE THEIR ONLY HOPE.

-


From: Tracey Jacobs <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: URGENT!!!LAST CALL- DEVORE CA-MOMMA SHEP WITH 7 PUP AT DEATH'S DOOR
To: [email protected]
Cc: "Chantal Artur (Jacobs)" <[email protected]>
Date: Friday, November 13, 2009, 5:15 PM

100
From: Anita Kuhn <[email protected]>
To: Anita Kuhn Shecter <[email protected]>
Sent: Fri Nov 13 17:02:28 2009
Subject: URGENT!!!LAST CALL- DEVORE CA-MOMMA SHEP WITH 7 PUP AT DEATH'S DOOR
URGENT CROSSPOST! $25 DONATION SO FAR. THIS BEAUTIFUL SHEPHERD MOMMA AND HER 7 PUPS ARE IN DANGER OF BEING KILLED AT ANY TIME! PLEASE, SOMEONE, ANYONE, PLEASE NETWORK TO EVERYONE YOU KNOW AND GET THIS MOMMA AND HER BABIES TO SAFETY! THANKS 



From: Kerri Shafer-Ross <[email protected]>
Subject: FW: LAST CALL- DEVORE CA-MOMMA SHEP WITH 7 PUP IN BIG DANGER OF PTS
To: "Kerri Shafer-Ross" <[email protected]>
Date: Friday, November 13, 2009, 4:50 PM

GOD, please someone help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I don’t have much to donate this month but I can offer $25 to whomever can take these babies in!!!!


< 
THIS SWEET MOMMY SHEPHERD IS OUT OF TIME....HER PUPPIES ARE ALMOST WEANED AND SHE WILL BE ESCORTED TO RAINBOW BRIDGE AT ANY TIME NOW.
THE VET TECH AT DEVORE IS BEGGING FOR SOMEONE TO RESCUE THIS GENTLE GIRL...SHE IS SWEET, FRIENDLY, THIN AND TIRED. SHE ALSO IS DEPRESSED AND HER EYES LOOK EMPTY. A COLD DAMP FLOOR IN A NOISY SHELTER IS NO PLACE FOR HER AND HER DARLING BABIES...WE HEAR THIS STORY OVER AND OVER AND IT IS HEARTBREAKING. SHE IS A GOOD MOMMY, LAYS NEXT TO HER BABIES TO KEEP THEM WARM AND WAGS HER TAIL WHEN YOU APPROACH....SHE HAS BEEN AT THE SHELTER SINCE OCT 19TH AND HER TIME IS WAY PAST DUE....THE SHELTER WORKERS HAVE TRIED TO KEEP HER FROM BEING PTS BUT CAN NO LONGER STALL...HER TIME IS UP.... I THINK SHE IS A SWEETHEART AND IS SO WORTH SAVING, BESIDES BEING HIGHLY ADOPTABLE..

THIS IS THE LAST CALL------SHE CAN BE PTS AT ANY TIME AND THE SHELTER IS CROWDED RIGHT NOW.
PLEASE HELP IF YOU CAN. FORWARD TO EVERYONE.





http://us.mc598.mail.yahoo.com/mc/showMe...f+Ignorance.jpg BREED SPECIFIC LEGISLATION IS THE SIGN OF IGNORANCE. YOUR BREED MAY BE NEXT.




From: [email protected] <[email protected]>
Subject: DEVORE CA-MOMMA WITH 7 PUP IN BIG DANGER OF PTS
To: [email protected]
Date: Saturday, November 14, 2009, 12:02 AM
You have received this email at the request of [email protected] (71.105.131.244)
Please note, the sender’s email address has not been verified.
For further searches go to http://www.petharbor.com
This animal record may be found here

This DOG - ID#A439994










I am a female, brown and black Shepherd mix.

My age is unknown.

I have been at the shelter since Oct 19, 2009.

This information is 1 hour old.

For more information about this animal, call:
4&miles=50&shelterlist=%27SBCO1%27&atype=&where=type_DOG,gender_f" at (909) 887-8055
Ask for information about animal ID number A439994


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

I can't find any record of either mom or pups in the Devore shelter...just a 3 mo old little girl.

Are they still there?


----------



## goldie544 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes they are there I called before I posted this plea I got>

I just called the shelter and was told a different story than wut this plea says as far as time left and I don't know this shelter to know if that info is correct...I was told that the mom and pups are there and can be released when they pups are weaned which is still a wk or two left she said.Plea says they are in danger now.Either way I am worried about them all and the fact the pups could get sick!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump..........wonder what their status is.....


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Is anyone working on this family?


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

This is what I read on a list of Urgent SoCal Dogs:

"She is still in need of Rescue. Rescue tried to pull her last month, but shelter decided to keep them so they could adopt the pups out. since then all pups have died!"

Some of the Shelters here are horrible - one Shelter has no dog listed longer than the beginning of the month (adoptions are not that high) very high kill shelter! We have had them euthanize dogs while the volunteer was there to pick them up!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

I got the same plea by email, that pups died and Mom is now extremely urgent.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Does anyone have a picture of mom?


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Rest in peace, poor puppies.







I hope your mother is able to get of out that awful place.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I was at work and the picture did not come up. She looks so sad, the poor girl watched her pups die.


----------

